# 2nd iui questions



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all had insem to day at chester and all went okish the nurse struggled to get the spectulum (can't spell) in but wasn't to bad since coming home have really bad tummy pains and this might be a bit TMI sorry but injections make you really windy and when I do cough cough (pass wind) my stomach hurst quiet bad also I went to the loo before for wee wee and there was a redish brown stain also like a clot of brown discharge am quite concerned as well as can hardly stand up straight without getting sharp pains this is my 2nd iui and the first was nothing like this is had pain but not like this please can anyone offered advise if still this bad in am am gonna phone hospital but you guys are so great at helping sorry for the details but am very worried thanks xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you are in a lot of pain please contact your clinic. I woul say that some cramping and/or blood is probably caused by inserting the catheter in through the cervix when it's not quite fully open but it shouldn't cause a lot of pain & shouldn't be a problem with a painkiller.

I did have cramps after my 2nd IUI but it soon passed so if it goes on for long please ring someone


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks prof waffle your great you know you always help me thank you so much you ve put my mind at rest I will phone hospital tom if no better she did struggle so maybe it s that thanks again xx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh just another question what was your result thanks xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you click on my profile you'll see the pics!


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Am sorry am on mobile phone so can't do as much as being on laptop xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

emy30 said:


> Am sorry am on mobile phone so can't do as much as being on laptop xx


Ooops sorry! It was a BFP on the 2nd go x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats just out of intrest is a hot water bottle ok to put on my tummy or not I hope I have the same result I can only wait and see xx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi emy I had my 1st iui on 20th may and I had probs with speculum the nurse couldnt get it in, after a while she did get it in after changing it. but when inserting catherter it hurt and I also had to keep coughing. when I got home had pains in my tummy and bled slightly when I wiped sorry tmi. Hope u will be ok, I f you are unsure phone hospital for advice x 
  you get bfp


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi I'm on my 2nd IUI too. My first was horrific,. It took nearly an hour to get the catheter thing in and it caused me a lot of bleeding that evening. I felt internally bruised for days after, although the pain was quite reasurring in a way! I'm over a week away from my 2nd pregnancy test after my first BFN. Fingers and legs crossed!


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Emy30

Sorry haven't been on for a while.  So sorry to hear about you your BFN -Try and keep your chin up honey, you're a strong cookie and will get through it.

Had 2nd IUI on tuesday now on 2ww, day after O/H birthday  

Really sorry again, pm me if you need/want a chat.


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

BFN here too on 2nd. Gutted as been feeling nauseous, dizzy, weird pains and metal taste in mouth- here's hoping hosp got it wrong!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, i'm on my second round of iui - we got BFP on 1st round but sdaly miscarried at 19 weeks.  now we are back again, had to be sedated this time as made too many eggs and had to have them aspirated, i am now day 5 and get to test on the 19th july - can't wait.  it is soooo hard this 2ww.  any one else got there doing there tww at the moment?
Bye for now,


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi there,

I am currently on on 8 after Donor IUI.  Am due to test the 13th.  I also fell preg after 1st go but miscarried 5+1.  I'm not very hopeful that this go has worked, think the cyclogest is giving me all the symptoms!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

On 2ww too!  2nd go also.  Finding it worse this time round- not so much the side effects but the not knowing.

Testing on Thursday!   AF was due either MON or today so bit nervous!

Sorry to hear about your m/c, its a really terrible thing to go through.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Eveybee - Sounds like we had our last tx together too!!  I had it 24th March!

I'm not holding out much hope of a BFP!  Dont think i'm preg at all!

Good luck for thursday, are you on progesterone or anything cos that can delay af!


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you.  Yep 800 progest, 1 hep injection, 1 5mg folic acid, 1 aspirin.  Hopefully its just not going to turn up at all!    
To be honest i would rather it not work at all- than work and m/c again as that will make 10 and i'm sure i we would cope this time!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

But is good that AF hasn't started so try and stay positive you never know.  Are you taking cyclogest?
Babydust to you.
And good luck for thursday.
xxx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya chicken sorry not been on here for a while it hit me a bit harder this time was gutted but must keep going found out today another friend is pregnant that brings the total to 8 of my close friends being pregnant one day my dream will come true I don't no how dh has been putting up with me am so ratty but am starting 3 rd iui this week sometime just waiting on period so got to get back in the positive mood again glad ur ok I no its been rough for u I hope n pray it works and stays this time chicken ill check on thur to see how u got on fingers crossed big hugs xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Emy are you having progesterone support such as cyclogest on your cycles? It might not help but it's worth asking if you're not already using it.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Eveybee - How are you doing?

Rungirl - Any symptoms? 

emy30 - Sorry for your BFN.  Lets hope this next months go is your month.  Its horriblw when friends announce their preg, just feels like they are rubbing it in even tho they aren't.  I'' be praying that you get your BFP.  Keep usupdated  

Wel my news is I surprisingly got a BFP on Sunday! Am in total shoc &we are just taking each day as it comes, scan booked in for 28th July x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

juju81  - that's great news BFP, fingers crossed for your scan.  Did you think you were preg?  Did you take cyclogest.
i've got just 5 days to test, trying not to think about it but very difficult.  does cyclogest delay your period?
Sorry for all the questions.
keep positive


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Rungirl, no i didnt think i was preg, was totally expecting to see 'Not Pregnant'!  I'm feeling really sick today tho.  I was on Cyclogest, have carry on taking it until i'm 12 weeks, lovely!!

Good luck for testing, do you feel any different, do you think you will test early?

Cyclogest can delay your af


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

juju81 - so it came as a nice surprise then.  Those pesseries are a pain, but hey, they must work.  Thought last week i was going to test early, but now into the home stretch think i''l wait. Don't really feel any different but haven't got a headache today which is good i've had one for the last two weeks, nice.  getting a few aches and cramps Did you test early?  my otd is the 19th.
Babydust to you


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cramps are a good sign, I tested 1 day early!!!x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks all for your kind words proff waffle I can't use the proges thingys they made me so poorly on 1st iui but am gonna take them this time tho and grin n bear it hehe well the number of friends being pregnant rose the little housemartins had there little ones bless them good luck to all and congrats to those who have made it xxx


----------

